
5 Ways Developers Waste More Than 20% of Their Work Week - talisoroker
http://blog.takipi.com/5-ways-developers-waste-more-than-20-of-their-work-week/
======
markbnj
Clickbait headline? Debugging and diagnosing production errors may take more
time than we want it to, but it is hardly a waste. Quite the opposite,
actually. Locating and fixing errors is an essential part of what it means to
be a software or systems engineer and I doubt there is any consensus on what
percentage of the week it should take. The right answer probably varies
tremendously based on the type of system involved.

